# Aftershock Broadheads??



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

oregonbeavhuntr said:


> I have never used expandable broadheads and after two consecutive years of tracking deer for miles only to end up empty handed. I just wanted some input on the Aftershock brand broadheads. They come in 125 grain hypershock and 100 grain tremor. I was thinking about buying some and i need coments from anybody who has had success or a bad experience with them. Also, if you know of any other good expandables feel free to tell me about them.


Its depends on what you are going to hunt and your setup.
Big negative is the very small enrty hole and if you dont get a pass through then you have to deal with small blood trail.I think the Aftershocks would make a great turkey head but not for large muleys and elk.
I would use Rockets or Rocky Mountain Broadheads. The Snyper is my favorite. I have taken a small bull and a cow elk with them. I really like the looks of Snyper XP3.Do a search and you will see that many people here have concerns about this head.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

contact them and ask them about the heads and ask for pictures of entrance and exit wounds and as to talk to the pro's that shoot them and see if they are something that might interest you into shoot that style of broadhead. i shoot mechanicals but have never shot them. if your interested in the heads then go tot hem andthe people who shoot them every day they hunt
rob k


----------



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

robk said:


> contact them and ask them about the heads and ask for pictures of entrance and exit wounds and as to talk to the pro's that shoot them and see if they are something that might interest you into shoot that style of broadhead. i shoot mechanicals but have never shot them. if your interested in the heads then go tot hem andthe people who shoot them every day they hunt
> rob k


robk,
Dont you think the companies are going to give very biased opinions?? 
Go and check out 5shots site. Very good and very unbaised. He tells it like it is.
http://www.broadheadtests.com/index.html

Some of the info is free.The subscription worth the money. He buys all of his heads and you get the results.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

If you are "tracking for miles and coming up empty handed", the problem isn't the broadhead. You gotta hit them where it counts...


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

Phish said:


> robk,
> Dont you think the companies are going to give very biased opinions??
> Go and check out 5shots site. Very good and very unbaised. He tells it like it is.
> http://www.broadheadtests.com/index.html
> ...



like anything else phish i do believe if you have the shot and seeing it and a lot of the people who shoot them shoot them for a reason and are confident in them. most of the people i have seen have never shot the head but are going on 2nd hand info. if you ask for them to show you the entrance and exit wounds usually the company will do so and they will also usually give you a an honest report of what they shot and how well the head worked for them and 5 shot is just one of those people who take the time to try them out and he has his own agenda and marks them from what he has done for how long? if your interested n seeing what they do usually you will find some hunters and some programs who use the head your talking about. i watched a show today on the outdoor channel and the man behind the bow string is a very confident hunter with them. sorry i can't remember the name but i am sure i will watch his program again and i think he shot a big pig and it traveled like 25 yards and was doa when he got down and went to look for him. 
go tot he people thatr make them and ask a ton fo questions and make sure you get the name of the people you talk too for later questions and you can go back to the same source
that is how i went to rocket and i have been nothing but a rocket fan but i am kind of tired of not getting the right answers and i know they offered me a slot but not like it was before so i i am contacting them and letting them know i am no longer interested in being a part of the team
sad as it is i feel like i need to go another direction and if i want to shoot them now it will be at full price or doing a trade with someone lol
rob k


----------

